# Keeping it simple.



## combustable herbage (Apr 19, 2021)

I had the lags on my satellite dish had come loose recently so I wanted to secure it down,  I was going to manufacture something for the other side but when I was looking through the scrap metal I found an old mount for the same style of dish and seeing I had no help and only one ladder I decided to used it I removed 2 lags then installed 2 bolts and the mount then I did the other two bolts  worked out great cause everything lined up and  I didn't have to repoint anything.   I am hoping I will never have to secure it again.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 19, 2021)

That's not going anywhere!
Smart move locating over the soffit. Years back I had to install a dish on my then house and due to sightlines there was nowhere but near the ridge peak. Always made me nervous so my yearly maintenance included tarring the dickens out of it.


----------



## Hruul (Apr 20, 2021)

Good luck to the next owner thinking they are going to get that off easy.


----------



## Hacker (Apr 20, 2021)

Or the roofer that is replacing the shingles.


----------

